# TicN9neZ8's free supporting membership raffle (Pacers fans only)



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I stole this idea from Rynobot, the idea is Pacers fans who aren't SM's enter their name and on April 10th I will do a raffle with all the names and the winner gets a supporting membership funded by me. The requirements are that you are a Pacers fan and you post at least occasionally on this board. Well start entering your names!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Awsome idea. 

I was actually planning on doing the same thing when i send money for my new membership, i think it runs out in like June or something.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

count me in


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Many quality guys here on the Pacer forum who deserve it, very nice idea.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll enter my name, thanks for the generosity!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I am in. Hopefully I win so I can show all you guys up in Tetris.  I need to shell out the 10 bucks either way. I really like this site.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

No prob guys, hopefully more people enter so it's a bigger raffle. Here are the participants so far.

*Participants:*
naptownpimp
PacersguyUSA
reisedogg
Absynth
Indystarza
pacersrule03
big pacer 20
Jama
rukahS capuT
ZBoFanatic
PacerMan


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

hey if i can be in this count me in...im a pacer fan, but havent posted in a long time cuz its my first year in college...

i plan to start posting again more now that it is finally spring break for us.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Absynth</b>!
> hey if i can be in this count me in...im a pacer fan, but havent posted in a long time cuz its my first year in college...
> 
> i plan to start posting again more now that it is finally spring break for us.


I'll add you in, I understand the college situation, happened to me to.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

weee count me in


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Indystarza</b>!
> weee count me in


k, you're in.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

sweet, count me in.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

count me in, thnx man


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

No prob, you're both in.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm definitely a Pacers fan, and I'm rooting for them to win it all this year, give some respectability to the Eastern Conference for a change. Hook me up Tic!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> I'm definitely a Pacers fan, and I'm rooting for them to win it all this year, give some respectability to the Eastern Conference for a change. Hook me up Tic!


5100+ posts and this is the first time i'v seen you on the Pacers page.... i donno what it takes to join Tics game, but i think he wants someone to win who helps the Pacers forum.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> 5100+ posts and this is the first time i'v seen you on the Pacers page.... i donno what it takes to join Tics game, but i think he wants someone to win who helps the Pacers forum.


If he remains active on the Pacers board I'll add you into the raffle.


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

Count me in. I know I'm new, but I'm going to try and post regularly every day..


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jama</b>!
> Count me in. I know I'm new, but I'm going to try and post regularly every day..


Alright, you're in.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I don't mean to add a off-topic to this thread, but anyone know where naptownpimp, indystarza, jama and big pacer 20 went??? Those guys with the regulars made this forum awsome game... now it's seems everyone is out, again. I figured since we played on national tv, they would be back but i guess not. 

Anyone know them personally?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> I don't mean to add a off-topic to this thread, but anyone know where naptownpimp, indystarza, jama and big pacer 20 went??? Those guys with the regulars made this forum awsome game... now it's seems everyone is out, again. I figured since we played on national tv, they would be back but i guess not.
> 
> Anyone know them personally?


I dunno, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

me me me!!!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well i did the drawing early since i have to renew my SM, reisedogg won, you should become an SM soon, I'm sending the money


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Congrats reisedogg!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Well heck yeah........I totally forgot about this drawing.........We should do this like twice a year or so.........I will pay the 10 bucks the next time for someone if we do this again.


Thank you TicN9ne I owe ya one. :grinning: 

How will I know when it takes effect?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> Well heck yeah........I totally forgot about this drawing.........We should do this like twice a year or so.........I will pay the 10 bucks the next time for someone if we do this again.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, if we do this again you'll pay, but it would be like in a half a year so we'll see, you'll notice it when your account is activated as a SM.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I got your PM the other day.........any word yet.......just curious........


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> I got your PM the other day.........any word yet.......just curious........


nope, but looks like you're one now


----------

